# Diy Siphon In Line Auto Shut Off



## DAVID S (Mar 12, 2006)

Doe's anyone have any idea's for a in line auto valve shut off on a gravity siphon system IE: I will be using two hagen aqua clear filters capable of 500 gph each and modifying them to drain into sump. The in line auto shut-off valves would be hooked up to float switches in the sump. The in line piping could be 3/4" or 1/2". I have been racking my brains for a while on this and must have looked at 1000's of related web sites. Any help in this Field would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

I am having a hard time trying to picture what you are talking about. If you can Draw us a picture. It would help a lot.

MAHA


----------



## mkeevil (Oct 22, 2006)

Almost like a toilet? When the water fills up to a specific area, the inline would stop bringing in water?


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

Well, I think I understand what you are getting at, but I'm not sure I understand why.....? If you are going to use a sump then you need an overflow and a return pump--anything else is just going to shoot you in the foot sooner or later.


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

I am not sure exactly what you're trying to do, but it sounds like you're looking for an automated way to get water into the aquarium. If such is the case, what I would is plumb a water line over to the aquarium and run a line up to the tank that is controlled by a solenoid and hook the solenoid up to a float switch. Then, whether you're draining water out or just simply loosing water to evaporation, you'll always have a full tank. I guess if you were changing the water you could disable the solenoid long enough to drain the water down and then enable it when you're done to refill. 

Or have I missed the question entirely?


----------



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

*I think I got it!!*

I have been thinking about what you are asking about and this is what I have come up with.

What you need to do is in your pick up tube for the modified HOB filter Drill some holes at the level you need the water to break at. Like a normal syphon breaks. When the water gets to this point the pump will start to suck air. Stopping the flow of water to your sump. You will also need to add a tube to the modified HOB filters so the pump will not run dry and get runied.

Here are some pic that should help explain.
Modified HOB Filter









Over View









I hope this Helps

MAHA


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

Problem is: when the pump starts returning water from the sump--the aquaclears will not be able to restart that siphon and will not be pumping water down to the sump=Big Flood.

Look into overflows--That's what You need.....

HTH


----------



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

Once the Hole are again under Water they should be able to Fill back up with water. Any time I shut my AC filters off I just plug them back in and the fill and start them selfs.

MAHA


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

Actually, that does sound like it should work........


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

Not that it's not a creative solution, but isn't that just an over-engineered overflow?

The simplest way to move water from the main to the sump is an overflow in the main draining into a sump where it's pumped back into the main. If you don't want to drill into your tank (which is completely understandable) look into hang on the back siphon overflows, that way you don't booger up your filters.


----------

